# Immigration Attorney Recommendation in merida area?



## vagabondette (Sep 20, 2009)

My (Mexican) husband and I wil have been married for 2 years this month so I now qualify to start the citizenship process. So far I have done all the visa stuff on my own, but I want an experienced immigration attorney who is fully bi-lingual to help me with the citizenship stuff. Does anyone have anyone they can recommend?

Thanks!


----------

